# Sonography Interpretation ?ing the next move



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

I am a little surprised the Endocronologist did not recommend an FNA based on this u/sound report. Am I overanxious on this? We were told we might want to check again in 6 months...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/Wrangler_Mom/Ultrasound.jpg


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> I am a little surprised the Endocronologist did not recommend an FNA based on this u/sound report. Am I overanxious on this? We were told we might want to check again in 6 months...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/Wrangler_Mom/Ultrasound.jpg


Holy cats! Whose thyroid is this? Yours or your daughter's? Yes; this must be followed up on. By all means. This is definitely NOT a healthy organ. And aside from all the other irregularities a "solid appearing nodule" is highly highly suspect for cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> I am a little surprised the Endocronologist did not recommend an FNA based on this u/sound report. Am I overanxious on this? We were told we might want to check again in 6 months...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/Wrangler_Mom/Ultrasound.jpg


Gathering info

What are the limitations of an Ultrasound of the Thyroid?

If a lump is detected on ultrasound within the thyroid gland, it is common that the radiologist cannot distinguish between benign and malignant lumps with complete certainty. A fine needle biopsy and review of tissue under a microscope is often necessary, while in some cases surveillance and a repeat sonogram after a few months looking for stability may suffice.

It is not possible to determine thyroid function-that is, whether the thyroid gland is underactive, overactive, or normal-with ultrasound. For that determination, your doctor may order a blood test or a radioactive iodine uptake test.
http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us*thyroid

Images

http://www.ultrasound*images.com/thyroid.htm

http://www.wilmingtonendo.com/thyroid*ultrasound*pics.htm

http://web.tiscali.it/thyroidimaging/ultrasound.htm


----------



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

Thankyou. I am checking out the links.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> Thankyou. I am checking out the links.


If you want more,put thyroid, ultrasound images in your search engine.


----------



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

I would like to have a doctors (or best, Endo) opinion of this report. And I would not mind paying for it. Does anyone know of any service out there that will provide an interpretation?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> I would like to have a doctors (or best, Endo) opinion of this report. And I would not mind paying for it. Does anyone know of any service out there that will provide an interpretation?


I sure don't but another pathologist would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

? I'll google that.


----------

